# What letter does the name of your Golden(s) start with?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This poll was made purely for fun  I wonder which letter wins 
What letter does the name of your Golden(s) start with?
Multiple choice voting is allowed for all those with more than one Golden.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*K*ia & *L*ila 
I wonder what are names of your dogs...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

W is for Wiggles...and this message is brought to you by the letter C (Christine) and the number 29(it's my birthday  )


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Q is for Quiz! (We were the first "Q" too. Wonder if we'll be the only one?)


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute poll idea! Thor was the 1st T. Wonder how it'll turn out.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie, Houdini, Abbie and Morgan....


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

*S* for Shyla and *L* for London


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Pretty obvious mine :doh: 

K for Kerry
M for Molly

My parents have a golden called Kirsty and had Kim who is waiting at the bridge. Molly came with her name else she would of had a K name


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

S-Skyler the Skypup
D-DaiseyDog
K-KadyLou


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

C - Cosmo
S - Samson


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

C = crapbag :doh: 
L = Lexie


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

N-Nugget, Our Vet recently made the comment that "Nugget" was a good fit for this golden retriever.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

P for Priska
T for Titus


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

S Sunshine (Sunny)


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jake
Dixie
Hailey
Jazmine


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

K - Katie 
------------


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

T for Tucker!!!




.....................


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*R*

R for Rachel but if you go by her registered name it is L? Hmmm...her registered name is Lady Rachel Tala Kasa... LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

R for Robbie!
--------------------------


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have two Ks, but I could only answer for one LOL.

Let's see if I remember them all:

D = Duncan
K = Kiera
K = Kelsee
M = Margo
R = Rascal
Q = Quiz
S = Sundea
T = Tipsy
J = Jesse

And the new Kelsee pup which will be either Scorch or Hades when the boss decides on a name.!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the "Os" aren't going to win it ... but "O" is for Ozzy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We have *B* for *B*rady!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

B - Bonnie
J - JJ


This is going to be an interesting thread.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*S *- Skyler
*D *- Daisey
*K *- Kady
*A *- Annie(at the Bridge)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo Hoo! S's & L's (Sadie & Loocie) are in the lead....what do we win ?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

B----Buck
K----KayCee
H----Honey


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

E= Ella

Ella's real name is: Trembleau's Dream a Little Dream "Ella"


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> And the new Kelsee pup which will be either Scorch or Hades when the boss decides on a name.!


A hell hound none the less?  Or maybe a devil...be careful what you wish for


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

S & T are leading our poll. Very interesting


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

i have 2 but i pick Samson name


----------



## jan (Mar 17, 2007)

B= for Bono.

And Bono is the singer from ???
Yes U2


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a question? Do you get to vote more than once if you have multiple dogs with the same initial??

Brandy
Briggs
Buzz
Bently
Benz
Beau
Benny


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

P for Phoebe.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Eliza Doolittle


----------



## asuccesscoach4you (Apr 1, 2006)

Clever poll. I have too goldens. Abby and Ellie, so of course, I vote for A and E


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

*C* is for cookie..that's good enough for me...(cookie monster anyone???) 

...oh wait! I meant *C* is for Carson.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

S for Shianna and Shana who crossed the bridge.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A is for Asha
H is for Hudson


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

K Koda
M Madison


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

You had 2 x's on there, so clicked the last one (which i think was ment to be a Z)
Z- Zack


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Nicole&Zack said:


> You had 2 x's on there, so clicked the last one (which i think was ment to be a Z)
> Z- Zack


There...all fixed, now there's a Z.


----------



## Coolcrush (Mar 26, 2007)

M=Macie


----------



## TobyO (Mar 6, 2007)

T= Toby or sometimes known as TobyO


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

M for Monty
B " Bronco
T " Tara


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

C = Collette

My partner and I were searching for a rescue dog to adopt for months before we finally found her. We were testing out names for what seems like forever (Max, Ferguson, Seven, Soupy, Rufus, ...; all wonderful choices). When we met our Golden, we found that none of our previous choices fit with her face or personality. Also, for the first time, we decided that it should be a French name (my ancestry) but one that he could pronounce. We came up with Collette, named for a wonderful 19th century French author that went with the one name only: Colette. We made it two lls to make it Collette like dog collar. End of story.


----------



## MHirose (Apr 3, 2007)

What if your dog has 2 names? I voted for J but our pup is named Johnny Lee. Then, according to his AKC papers, he's Johnny go Brightlee :bowl: 

My SIL has a golden named Kayla. I didn't vote for K's because she isn't mine :uhoh:


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

*M *, my pup's name's Micah


----------



## jusberry (Mar 30, 2007)

Shandy here :curtain:


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

M=Maya, but when she is in trouble she gets the full name call - Sunshine Riviera Maya...my mom would be so proud.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

J - for Jester!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

a is for arnie he was alredy named but he was named after arnold schwarzenegger i shortened it to arnie but arnold is his dog house name i call him arnold and he runs and hides lol


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

*O*liver *G*racie & *G*abriella


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Shadow (kids named him after Homeward Bound movie) and Madison.


----------

